# Finally got PLOWABLE snow in Northern, NJ!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Just got in from PLOWING my clients for the first time this season! It stopped snowing about an hour ago, we ended up getting about 1-1/2", just enough for me to plow!payup It's not much, but I'll sure take it!

Here's a few pics plowing at my house (forgot to take the camera out to my clients with me):


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i am glad you got something but i started feeling real bad for you


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

mkwl- are all your jobs close to your house?? if not do you ride the 4wheeler all over or tailer it. i have a buddy who has a polais 500 sportsmen with a plow and he gets pulled over for riding on the roads. how do you get by?? tell me so i can help my bud!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ameyerman;364309 said:


> mkwl- are all your jobs close to your house?? if not do you ride the 4wheeler all over or tailer it. i have a buddy who has a polais 500 sportsmen with a plow and he gets pulled over for riding on the roads. how do you get by?? tell me so i can help my bud!!


Right now, since I can't drive (I get my liscence in July), all of my plowing clients are in me neighborhood, more or less. I have an amber warning light on the quad, and a SMV triangle on the back, I can ride on the roads if I go under 25MPH and yeild to other cars. My Uncle is the Cheif of Police in my town, and I'm on the Ambulance Corps in town, so I'm in pretty good shape as far as getting in trouble goes...knock on wood! I've had cops drive past me,a nd they haven't really bothered me at all, just don't be reckless, and ONLY drive on the road when you're working! Next year, I'll have a Chevy/GMC 2500HD longbed pickup, so I can expand my client base, loading/unloading the quad out of the truckbed.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

mkwl now wonder why you haven't got pulled over. lol just thought i asked
good luck :waving:


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, here in my area of northern jersey we still having nothing. your lucky you got your 1.5 inches.. we got mostly rain. no accumulations. So far nothing all season.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, 1.5"? I wish we only got that much.

We still have 2-3 feet out in the front yard and it hasn't snowed much in the past 2 weeks. Spent about 6 hours digging out this truck yesterday. wesport

-Gary


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

no need to rub it in scoutman :crying:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I wish we'd get some snow like that around here! payup


----------

